# Débardeur (Vêtement)



## Debaires

Entiendo que el vocabulario de la ropa y la comida es el que presenta más dificultades a la hora de traducir al español, ya que en cada país tiene un vocabulario diferente en estos dos temas.

En francés decimos T-shirt .

Cómo traduciríamos "debardeur" al español de España o de los países de América
Latina?

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿No te convence la traducción ofrecida por el diccionario?
Comparemos imágenes:
- débardeur
- camiseta de tirantes

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.S. Para tener un abanico más amplio de los países de habla española te aconsejo abrir un hilo en el foro Solo español .


----------



## Debaires

En realidad, no.  No me convence, es por eso que mandé la pregunta.
En muchos países de América "camiseta" es lo que se pone [en los países fríos] debajo de la camisa. O para ir a esquiar debajo de la ropa, y son de mangas largas. Es ropa interior.
Y "tirantes" es algo muy antiguo que usaban solamente los hombres para sostener el pantalón en el siglo pasado. Una especie de elásticos que les levantaban los pantalones.

No quiero imaginarme una "camiseta con tirantes" 

Es por eso que escribí esa introducción en mi post.


----------



## MasterHammer

En venezuela: franela
En Chile: polera
En argentina: remera

Etc...

Pero en general, creo que se entendería la palabra _camiseta_.


----------



## Pinairun

Debaires said:


> No quiero imaginarme una "camiseta con tirantes"


 
Camiseta *de* tirantes, o _top_. Por aquí no tienen otro nombre, todavía.


----------



## Debaires

Pinairun said:


> Camiseta *de* tirantes, o _top_. Por aquí no tienen otro nombre, todavía.



Y si cambiáramos  "tirantes"  por  "breteles"

(El francés "bretelle" )

No sonaría más actual ?  

Perdón, es que "tirantes"  me parece un poco ...demodé...

et "un débardeur" est...  plus sexy

Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México: *camiseta*. Rara vez T-shirt.
Camista es *también* lo que se usa(ba) debajo de la camisa. (Aunque nunca le decimos *de tirantes*, aunque también las hay de manga media y larga). Pero es una prenda de vestir en vías de extinción (Esas de algodoncito, blanco, rayado...) y me parece muy, pero muy bien.


----------



## Debaires

_En México: camiseta. Rara vez T-shirt.
Camista es también lo que se usa(ba) debajo de la camisa. (Aunque nunca le decimos de tirantes, aunque también las hay de manga media y larga). Pero es una prenda de vestir en vías de extinción (Esas de algodoncito, blanco, rayado...) y me parece muy, pero muy bien. 
_


Gracias Juan Jacob !
pero no entiendo que es lo que te parece bien, pero muy bien-

Entiendo que es una prenda en vías de extinción la camiseta.
(No en los climas fríos)

pero no está en vías de extinción la "débardeur"  .....


----------



## blink05

En Chile al menos, los "breteles" son exclusividad de las damas. 

Algo del estilo para mí es una "polera sin mangas". Una "camiseta sin mangas" es para mí algo parecido, pero va bajo la camisa, tiene costuras externas, etc. 

No sabría diferenciar en una palabra los t-shirts que tienen "tirantes" delgados de aquellos que dejan al descubierto sólo los hombros. Tendría que entrar a explicar.

Los "tirantes", también para mí, sirven para sostener los pantalones. 

Saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

> Le débardeur (ou marcel) est un vêtement décolleté devant, dans le dos et sur les épaules ; c'est aussi un sous-vêtement. Il tire son nom du fait qu'il reproduisait, lors de son adoption par le prêt-à-porter vers 1973, la forme des tricots des dockers


 
Aunque el débardeur ha evolucionado mucho desde entonces, creo que se puede traducir simplemente por camiseta (o el término equivalente según los paises) *sin mangas.*

La *camiseta de tirantes* (o el término equivalente según los paises) es, para mí, el _débardeur à bretelles._

Por extensión, me parece que se puede decir en francés de cualquier prenda de vestir sin mangas y sin cuello (pull débardeur, robe débardeur, gilet débardeur...)


----------



## Pinairun

Lo que ocurre es que como los tirantes para sujetar los pantalones ya no los lleva nadie (salvo algún nostálgico que otro), cuando decimos que una prenda (camiseta, vestido, etc.) es "de tirantes" nadie piensa en los pantalones.

Vestido de tirantes.
Camiseta de tirantes.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por cierto y sin ánimo de salirme del hilo, la camiseta que mencionan Juan Jacob y Blink era -en mis tiempos jóvenes- el *maillot de corps*.


----------



## Debaires

Athos de Tracia said:


> Aunque el débardeur ha evolucionado mucho desde entonces, creo que se puede traducir simplemente por camiseta (o el término equivalente según los paises) *sin mangas.*
> 
> La *camiseta de tirantes* (o el término equivalente según los paises) es, para mí, el _débardeur à bretelles._
> 
> Por extensión, me parece que se puede decir en francés de cualquier prenda de vestir sin mangas y sin cuello (pull débardeur, robe débardeur, gilet débardeur...)



Según las imágenes que podemos ver en la dirección que enviaron Cintia & Martine estaría bien decir "camiseta de breteles" para las mujeres entonces ?

Pero..... y para los hombres ?   "Camiseta sin mangas" ?

(Camiseta me sigue sonando a ropa interior)
No sé si se puede usar en un catálogo)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Debaires.

Como muy bien indicabas en tu mensaje inicial, la traducción de prendas de ropa es tarea ardua.

En España, desde luego, no me parece que _camiseta_ sea palabra que preste a confusión. Sin embargo, cuando leo _camiseta para hombres_, *yo* lo interpreto como la camiseta de ropa interior, al no ser que se indique, por ejemplo, _camiseta deportiva para hombres_.

Breteles me suena rarísimo para España (para otros paises, lo ignoro).

*Camiseta sin mangas* es una muy buena opción tanto para hombres como para mujeres, ya que sigo pensando que las camisetas sin mangas para mujeres no son obligatoriamente de tirantes (que para mí son tiritas más bien finas como las de los sujetadores).


----------



## Debaires

Camiseta es la traducción de: "_chemisette_"

Y quiero traducir "_debardeur à bretelles_" (que me lo has dicho tú)

Gracias !


----------



## swift

Hola:

Hasta ahora no había querido intervenir pero veo que se debe insistir en algo: no hay "la". Es decir, no se puede decir con autoridad que tal término o tal otro es _la_ traducción de "débardeur" o de "chemisette". Se podrá a lo sumo afirmar que es _una_ traducción, ya que existen muchos nombres para la misma prenda, y pueden variar según la región: lo que en Costa Rica se llama camiseta, en Argentina es una remera, en Panamá un sweater (!), en Chile una polera...

Para seguir con los regionalismos: el débardeur se llama "camiseta de tirantes" en Costa Rica. A menudo se omite "de tirantes", salvo cuando puede haber ambigüedad. Y hasta hace poco era una prenda de vestir interior, pero actualmente las muchachas las visten como prenda de vestir exterior. Una camiseta sin mangas puede ser esto, pero también las hay que cubren el hombro.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Debaires

Acabo de "mudar" la pregunta al foro de solo español 
veremos si hay alguna palabra que se pueda entender
en todos los países.

¡ Muchas gracias a todos !


----------



## mielyazabache

Hem... otra vuelta. En Asturias he oido niqui sin mangas, pero solo allí.


----------



## Pohana

MasterHammer said:


> En venezuela: franela
> En Chile: polera
> En argentina: remera
> 
> Pero en general, creo que se entendería la palabra _camiseta_.



Bonsoir:
 En Venezuela las franelas (t-shirt) tienen mangas, sean cortas que largas, a los argentinos he escuchado utilizar remera con el mismo sentido, igual es el caso de lo que he escuchado decir a los chilenos con polera. 
En Venezuela llamamos _franelilla_ o _top_ a ese tipo de pieza (débardeur). Las camisetas son las franelillas (sin mangas) que usan los hombres debajo de las camisas (casi en desuso, sobretodo debido al calor).

À +
Pohana


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Por el placer de complicar las cosas...

En Quebec,  _débardeur_ es el nombre que recibe esta prenda (una especie de jersey sin mangas; también se parece a un chaleco).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## noroeme

Sí que está enredado el asunto...
Esta imagen que envía Swift, en Colombia (y supongo que en todas partes) es un chaleco.
Y ahora, sólo para información, porque es cierto que está difícil unificar...
En Colombia, el término general es "camiseta".
Franela es el tipo de tela...
La camiseta sin mangas tradicional que antes usaban sólo los hombres debajo de la camisa, empezó a llamarse "esqueleto" cuando la empezaron a usar las mujeres.
Y a la de "tirantes", que en realidad, como ya dijo alguien, deberían ser "tiras o tiritas" (¡los tirantes son otra cosa!), se le llama "top" cuando es para usar debajo de alguna blusa o chaqueta, y de "tiritas" cuando no.
Espero haber contribuido en algo.

Saludos


----------



## Debaires

Resumiendo:

España:        camiseta de tirantes
Argentina :    musculosa, remera de tiritas
Chile:           polera sin mangas
Venezuela:    franelilla,  top
Costa Rica :  camiseta de tirantes
México:        blusa de tirantes, camisa de tirantes
San Salvador:Blusa con tirantes
Asturias:       niqui   

He recogido algunas en el foro de _Sólo español_

"_Alguien dijo que el idioma es para que los seres humanos se comprendan"_


----------



## Siddharta1964

Pues en Colombia las mujeres usan tops, aunque éstos también pueden carecer totalmente de tirantas, con lo que se alarga la voz inglesa: "top strapless". Cuando la prenda sin mangas es de hombre, se usa "camiseta esqueleto".


----------



## Rizzos

Hola a todos.

Veo que le habéis dado muchas vueltas al tema y estoy deacuerdo con dos post especialmente, el primero donde se decía que es difícil traducir la ropa y la comida en referencia a los regionalismos, y el de Swift diciendo que no se pueden hacer traducciones tan generalistas. Así que voy a aportar la que creo que es la traducción más extendida en España.
Camiseta es el equivalente de t-shirt en general y sin especificar.
Se puede especificar camiseta de manga corta o larga, la prenda es la misma, sólo cambia la longitud de la manga.
camiseta de tirantes sería el equivalente de Débardeur.
Y luego están las camisetas interiores que pueden ser de tirantes, de manga corta o de manga larga.
La única diferencia es que las interiores son más ajustadas y el tejido es diferente.

El problema es que a la hora de hablar no solemos hacer diferencias, a menos que sea necesario, es decir, cuando digo que eso es una camiseta, me puedo referir a cualquiera de los seis casos (y muchos más, ya que aquí solo indico lo básico para no liar)si no, una camiseta, normalmente es la camiseta de manga corta.
Y un Débardeu sería una camiseta de tirantes, aunque no suene tan fino como en francés .

Espero haber ayudado.

Un saludo


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Y, como información (in)útil , en Galicia a los tirantes (de las camisetas) se les suele llamar "asas" .
Saludos,


----------



## chics

Aquí,_ camiseta de tirantes_, o a veces es una _camiseta interior_ o para llevar por debajo. En un contexto que no necesite una precisión enorme puedes decir _camiseta_.


----------



## Ulalaa

Orbayu said:


> Bonjour,
> Y, como información (in)útil , en Galicia a los tirantes (de las camisetas) se les suele llamar "asas" .
> Saludos,



Sí, por aquí decimos "camiseta de asas" pero me atrevería a decir que, en la calle, se usa todavía más el término : "sisas" para este tipo de camisetas... (las de tiras finas)
Un hombre no va en (camiseta de) sisas, una chica, sí.
salut!


----------



## Fabibi

MasterHammer said:


> En venezuela: franela
> En Chile: polera
> En argentina: remera
> 
> Etc...
> 
> Pero en general, creo que se entendería la palabra _camiseta_.





Hola! se entendería sí, pero es un término muy de España. En Venezuela decimos guardacamisa para este tipo. Las franelas tienen mangas largas o cortas. Al decir guardacamisa se entiende que es sin mangas. Saludos


----------



## toinon

Hola, 
"Débardeur" se dice "musculosa" en Argentina.


----------



## palata

Hola a todos en Uruguay también es "musculosa".


----------

